# Do baby pigeons drink water?



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi, 
I have a 17 day old squab which his mother and after have abandoned. I have put him in a box and I've been feeding him some grains do I need to put a water container for him to drink from? Or do baby pigeons not drink water at that age?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They need liquids at any age, or they will die from dehydration. When fed by parents they get sufficient, but definitely need water if on a seed diet.

Is he eating grain by himself or are you hand feeding him? If he does not drink instinctively from a pot of water, you will need to assist him.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree with John D : they need water. If you are hand feeding the squab, I would suggest an 'eye dropper' to feed him some water. If it's drinking on it's own, then you should definitely have a water bowl for it. Also, it helps to have 'Saline solution' in their water bowl once in a while....ie. some sugar in the water + a few grains of salt. That should help the squab rehydrate properly; but only put saline solution once or twice a week, other times good clean water should be sufficient. I hope the poor squab does ok. Peace


----------

